# coagulante



## flljob

Es un ensayo sobre la percepción de la sangre a través del tiempo. La oración es:
... il sangue possedeva una potente carica metaforica *coagulante *simboli ora terrifici ora salvifici connessi all'immagine nera della dissoluzione e della morte o a quella positiva della rigenerazione e della vita.

Mi pregunta es ¿por qué _coagulante _no va seguida de preposición si se trata de un adjetivo? ¿Tiene _coagulante _una función casi verbal cuyo objeto directo es _simboli_?

Muchas gracias y feliz año nuevo


----------



## Fred_C

flljob said:


> ¿Tiene _coagulante _una función casi verbal cuyo objeto directo es _simboli_?


Creo que sí. Se trata de un participio. Los participios pueden perfectamente regir objetos.
La significatión sería (más o menos) : «una carga metafórica _que coagulaba_ símbolos...»

¡ Feliz año nuevo !


----------



## King Crimson

En efecto coagulante es un participio presente que puede hacer de adjetivo o también de sustantivo, de todos modos estoy de acuerdo con la aclaración dada por Fred (también quería añadir que evidentemente en este contexto se está empleando _coagulante_ de modo figurado).

Una pregunta para flljob: ¿por qué piensas que en italiano los adjetivos van (siempre) seguidos de preposición?


----------



## flljob

Porque en español así es. Específicamente, este adjetivo no puede ir sin preposición: ... carga metafórica coagulante *de* símbolos o ... carga metafórica que coagula símbolos. Imposible decir: ... carga metafórica coagulante símbolos.

Saludos y gracias


----------



## Neuromante

A mi me parce que, simplemente, faltan todos los signos de puntuación.


----------



## flljob

Neuromante said:


> A mi me parce que, simplemente, faltan todos los signos de puntuación.



¿Cuáles? Ahora mi pregunta es si todos los adjetivos derivados de verbos transitivos admiten la misma construcción.

Saludos


----------



## King Crimson

flljob said:


> ¿Cuáles? Ahora mi pregunta es si todos los adjetivos derivados de verbos transitivos admiten la misma construcción.
> 
> Saludos



Que yo sepa no hay una regla general para contestar a tu pregunta, o sea para determinar si todos los adjetivos derivados de verbos transitivos requieren o no requieren preposición. 
Sin embargo creo que, en general, tienes que hacer referencia a la _reggenza verbale_ (¿_régimen de un verbo_ en español?). Puesto que un verbo transitivo no requiere preposición en italiano (si me equivoco o hay excepciones otros compañeros pronto me corregirán) yo diría que lo mismo vale para su participio presente (o adjetivo derivado, como en tu oración).
Al contrario, si consideramos un verbo intransitivo que puede requerir una o más preposiciones, por ejemplo _viaggiare_, su participio presente (_viaggiante_) requerirá las mismas preposiciones, dependiendo del contexto:

_Tutti i passeggeri viaggianti *in* prima classe devono salire sulla prima carrozza_
_Tutti i passeggeri viaggianti *verso* Roma devono cambiare a Bologna_

Espero que esto te ayude



Neuromante said:


> A mi me parce que, simplemente, faltan todos los signos de puntuación.



Estoy de acuerdo, la oración me parece bastante retorcida (hay que retener el aliento para leerla toda) y tal vez le faltan unas comas pero me parece una escritura típica de un estilo literario.


----------



## Neuromante

flljob said:


> Es un ensayo sobre la percepción de la sangre a través del tiempo. La oración es:
> ... il sangue possedeva una potente carica metaforica*,* *coagulante; *simboli *-*ora terrifici*,* ora salvifici*-* connessi all'immagine nera della dissoluzione e della morte o a quella positiva della rigenerazione e della vita.


Es una opción , pero no la única.


----------



## King Crimson

Neuromante said:


> Es una opción , pero no la única.



Neuro, esto me parece demasiado. Yo guardaría solo la primera coma que pusiste y a lo mejor la otra entre "terrifici" y "salvifici".


----------



## Neuromante

Yo leo que la capacidad de coagulación de la sangre tiene una potente carga metafórica. Y que esa carga se concreta en símbolos, que a veces son terroríficos y a veces salvíficos, y que están conectados... etc.


----------



## flljob

Lo que yo leo, puesto que coagulante conserva su transitividad y no requiere de la preposición di, es que la carga metafórica es la que coagula los símbolos. En español, el complemento del adjetivo necesita la preposición: coagulante de símbolos. La primera coma que pones separa el SN al que califica, y por eso no me parece correcta. La frase que sigue el punto y coma pierde su sentido.
Saludos


----------



## Fred_C

flljob said:


> Lo que yo leo, puesto que coagulante conserva su transitividad y no requiere de la preposición di, es que la carga metafórica es la que coagula los símbolos. En español, el complemento del adjetivo necesita la preposición: coagulante de símbolos. La primera coma que pones separa el SN al que califica, y por eso no me parece correcta. La frase que sigue el punto y coma pierde su sentido.
> Saludos



Pero la palabra «coagulante» no es exactamente un adjetivo, es un participio presente, una entidad gramatical que no existe de modo propio en español.
La particularidad de un participio presente es que puede funcionar simultáneamente como adjetivo y como verbo, siguiendo con sus objetos. Los participios presentes han dejado de existir en español, pero existen todavia en varios otras lenguas : inglés, francés, e italiano, por supuesto.
La opción «una carica metaforica coagulante di simboli» es también posible, pero es gramaticalmente completamente diferente.


----------



## flljob

Perfecto. Te lo agradezco y veo que mi intuición era acertada. Ahora, ¿puedo decir è un uomo amante l'arte?

Saludos


----------



## King Crimson

flljob said:


> Perfecto. Te lo agradezco y veo que mi intuición era acertada. Ahora, ¿puedo decir è un uomo amante l'arte?
> 
> Saludos



Seguro que puedes flljob (y perdón por llegar tarde).


----------

